# Best McDonald's Procedure



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

McDonald's is one of UberEats biggest clients. You an tell it's McDonald's after accepting the request by tapping the bottom of your screen. McDonald's pickups tend to be shorter trips and lower tips than other restaurants.  If the restaurant is open then it is usually better to go in, find the UberEats pickup sign, and not deal with the drive-thru.

Fortunately, UberEats does not deliver to schools (in many, hopefully all areas). That would be a nightmare.

If after-hours, when only the McDonald's drive-thru is open, *do NOT wait in line*! Our time is valuable. Drive directly to the pickup window. If another car is already there then stop next to him. and tell the McPerson you are UberEats. Make sure they understand that you will be waiting a bit further, out of the way of traffic, and expect the food to be brought out to you. Expect some McDonald's to be more organized when handling UberEats and others less so.

Similar procedures for other fast-food chains like Duchess.









*
Please reply if you have any other McDonald's tips or tricks.*


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Another trick is to accept then cancel.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Another trick is to accept then cancel.


Is there a cancel fee for UberEats? Don't you need to wait 15 minutes vs. 5 for a passenger pickup? How else, can your accept/cancel trick benefit a driver? Won't Uber get suspicious if they see too many cancels?


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm not sure how Uber views Eats cancelations. In theory if you cancel right away no damage is done because the order gets given to another driver. Unlike cancelling a ride where Uber loses their share as well.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Lurking said:


> McDonald's is one of UberEats biggest clients. You an tell it's McDonald's after accepting the request by tapping the bottom of your screen. McDonald's pickups tend to be shorter trips and lower tips than other restaurants.  If the restaurant is open then it is usually better to go in, find the UberEats pickup sign, and not deal with the drive-thru.
> 
> Fortunately, UberEats does not deliver to schools (in many, hopefully all areas). That would be a nightmare.
> 
> ...


I've had a couple managers laugh in my face and tell me to wait in line when I've gone up to the front window on foot/tried to skip. You just have to take the good with the bad. McD's is great for small quests. I've had a couple situations but it's not THAT bad. Hitting quest makes up for it.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> I've had a couple managers laugh in my face and tell me to wait in line when I've gone up to the front window on foot/tried to skip. You just have to take the good with the bad. McD's is great for small quests. I've had a couple situations but it's not THAT bad. Hitting quest makes up for it.


If a manager or employee tells me to wait at the end of a long line then I cancel and complain to Uber. What you do is you choice and may depend on how slow it is and if Quest is a factor.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Lurking said:


> If a manager or employee tells me to wait at the end of a long line then I cancel and complain to Uber. What you do is you choice and may depend on how slow it is and if Quest is a factor.


Either way, a waste of time. Might as well roll with it! You cancel, you still have to wait for another hit, it amounts to the same wait time or more but without the 5 bucks you made ftom McDs. Think about it.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> Either way, a waste of time. Might as well roll with it! You cancel, you still have to wait for another hit, it amounts to the same wait time or more but without the 5 bucks you made ftom McDs. Think about it.


You have to fill the pop or Soda cup. Make sure you have condiments and utensils plus napkins. That really ensures a great $$$$ tip.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> You have to fill the pop or Soda cup. Make sure you have condiments and utensils plus napkins. That really ensures a great $$$$ tip.


Not even, it's all in the bag.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Lurking said:


> McDonald's is one of UberEats biggest clients. You an tell it's McDonald's after accepting the request by tapping the bottom of your screen. McDonald's pickups tend to be shorter trips and lower tips than other restaurants.  If the restaurant is open then it is usually better to go in, find the UberEats pickup sign, and not deal with the drive-thru.
> 
> Fortunately, UberEats does not deliver to schools (in many, hopefully all areas). That would be a nightmare.
> 
> ...


----------



## D_D (Sep 26, 2017)

yeah, they pack it all in bag.


----------

